# Cape Vape Fest - Vendors attending



## Anneries (14/3/17)

Not sure if it is ok to post this here, as this is not an ecigssa event. So @Silver please remove if not appropriate. 

Who of our supporting vendors will be there? Their facebook page is not being updated.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shuayb Galant (14/3/17)

Its on the page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/3/18)

It's happening again this year on 7 April. Whos coming ?


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (28/3/18)

Sweet, where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (28/3/18)

Emissary Elixirs will be there! 7th of April at the CTICC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/3/18)

Oliver.yopanda said:


> Sweet, where?


Cape town CBD.. cape town international convention center


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (28/3/18)

Time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (28/3/18)

Oliver.yopanda said:


> Time?


10am to 6pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/3/18)

https://www.facebook.com/VapeFestival/


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/3/18)

@KZOR are u coming ?? We can all have a small cape town vape meet there.


----------



## KZOR (28/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @KZOR are u coming ??


I'll be there for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/3/18)

Count me in,believe @Jengz will be there too,not sure which of our other fellow forumites from the North are attending.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (28/3/18)

I'll be there too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/18)

last one was so cool!

I wish I was going!!!!

my avatar is actually from the flight back from cape town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (28/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Count me in,believe @Jengz will be there too,not sure which of our other fellow forumites from the North are attending.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed I will, busy slaving away to afford a short break to the cape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (28/3/18)

R100 a ticket right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/3/18)

I won't


----------



## The eCigStore (29/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I won't



Why wont you be coming?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/3/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Why wont you be coming?


I have to go babysit @TheV that weekend

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I have to go babysit @TheV that weekend


Why do I have images of "The Hangover" flashing through my head at the thought of you two hanging out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Why do I have images of "The Hangover" flashing through my head at the thought of you two hanging out?


there will be no photo's of this meet 
to much chance of being blackmailed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (29/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I have to go babysit @TheV that weekend


Apparently I need "adult supervision" ... fcuk the systsem!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

